# Your favorite fail videos?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just found this one.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I used to like this stuff, but at 40, and cruising near 70km/h, these you tube clips occasionally cross my mind. I need to erase these images when I am on the hill. Do you have any medication for that?:laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I used to like this stuff, but at 40, and cruising near 70km/h, these you tube clips occasionally cross my mind. I need to erase these images when I am on the hill. Do you have any medication for that?:laugh:


Corona with a wedge of lime. My favorite apres-ski, uh, ride.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Just found this one.




...aaaaand I just got flashbacks of the crash that broke my back. hmy:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> ...aaaaand I just got flashbacks of the crash that broke my back. hmy:


Sue the bastard for mental anguish. I can help you with tips. I am an adjuster.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my favorites, Michigan home grown;


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Sue the bastard for mental anguish. I can help you with tips. I am an adjuster.


Where's that poll to strip this super mod title of his? haha


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Just found this one.


Had a guy tag along with us that did that on a rainbow, He followed us into the park and tried hitting the same features we did. He got to ride the sled down.. 
He acted like he was a badass before we got to the mountain then we constantly had to wait on him. 

Wasn't quite as bad as that video though, that one is scary to watch!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> One of my favorites, Michigan home grown;



:eusa_clap: :laugh: (spits Corona all over monitor)

That was good.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> One of my favorites, Michigan home grown;


Bahahahahaha that was awesome


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Guarantee this is how my first T-Bar encounter is going play out...


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

Leo said:


> Guarantee this is how my first T-Bar encounter is going play out...


LOL  that gave me a good laugh


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> One of my favorites, Michigan home grown;


:laugh::laugh: Only in the midwest!



Leo said:


> Guarantee this is how my first T-Bar encounter is going play out...


I would almost feel bad for the kid...if I could stop laughing


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

fair play to the guy for not giving up, it takes a lot of character to keep going in an embarrassing situation like that! :thumbsup:

i remember the first time i rode a tbar all the way to the top of the run without falling over, i felt like the king of the world!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

This one makes me laugh


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

But not as much as this for some reason


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

this one is pretty good. i can't find this one video i saw of a skier going off a jump and he went flying like 50 feet upside down and ate shit. he had a gopro on his helmet.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

509-pow said:


> this one is pretty good. i can't find this one video i saw of a skier going off a jump and he went flying like 50 feet upside down and ate shit. he had a gopro on his helmet.



that was a great one
:3tens:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Extreme snowboarding (fail) at Symphony Bowl, Whistler Blackcomb, 2012 - YouTube

More of a fail on Whistler to be honest. That shit was less than 10' off of a groom run and looked to be right by a warming hut.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Extreme snowboarding (fail) at Symphony Bowl, Whistler Blackcomb, 2012 - YouTube
> 
> More of a fail on Whistler to be honest. That shit was less than 10' off of a groom run and looked to be right by a warming hut.


o wow. that sucks. i almost ended up in one of those at bluewood, wa. there was no rope or anything and it came out of no where.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

The look on his face when he realized he was stuck on the pole...priceless!
Had to watch twice.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You don't know how many girls want me to teach them to jib. And I always think of this.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

And of course this classic:


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That net didn't do ish...







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

So I take it you can't back up a lift? 



Leo said:


> That net didn't do ish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> You don't know how many girls want me to teach them to jib. And I always think of this.



Ouch. 
I see women do this in the Park often, they never get enough speed and end up hitting the feature. It's pretty funny but usually fucks people up.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

xsea said:


> LOL  that gave me a good laugh


Lol. Why couldn't that useless lift operator show him what to do?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

oldmate said:


> Lol. Why couldn't that useless lift operator show him what to do?


Or even better, why not just let the poor kid strap in lol


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Leo said:


> Guarantee this is how my first T-Bar encounter is going play out...


Good on him for perseverance! 

And what an unhelpful liftie...


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's gotta sting.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> Ouch.
> I see women do this in the Park often, they never get enough speed and end up hitting the feature. It's pretty funny but usually fucks people up.


On that subject, the guy before her got on just fine, and didn't seem to be putting any more effort into the hop. Was it just a matter of speed?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> On that subject, the guy before her got on just fine, and didn't seem to be putting any more effort into the hop. Was it just a matter of speed?


Not just the speed, I think she was putting to much weight on the front foot, to scared to get air off the jump. Kinda like when you lean forward a little so you don't fly off rollers at high speeds. 

I'm not sure if I'm articulating it right, but like the rainbow fail you posted.. kinda like how your supposed to hit those without leaving the rail.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> Not just the speed, I think she was putting to much weight on the front foot, to scared to get air off the jump. Kinda like when you lean forward a little so you don't fly off rollers at high speeds.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm articulating it right, but like the rainbow fail you posted.. kinda like how your supposed to hit those without leaving the rail.


You think she unweighted her board a little on the lip? Yeah, that would really screw you up.


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

Every time I see those slow signs I think of this guy:


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^^^^^^is it bad i just hit replay about 10 times

please keep these coming in!!!!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Was this one shown?


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

This ones pretty good too...


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Extreme snowboarding (fail) at Symphony Bowl, Whistler Blackcomb, 2012 - YouTube
> 
> More of a fail on Whistler to be honest. That shit was less than 10' off of a groom run and looked to be right by a warming hut.


Holy shit this pisses me off. You know how easy it would be to get knocked out and drown?



Basti said:


>


_"near miss"_

wouldn't that be if he hit the snowcat? :icon_scratch:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So the one with the guy that hit the stop sign..is it just me or is that tool wearing ski skates? If so, he deserves to hit that fucking sign.


----------



## Shadow_Tex (Jan 15, 2013)

brb buying a helmet


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is fucking insane.



nzshred said:


>


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I remember seeing that one a while back. I get much the same reaction as my first goatse pic.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

This girl is crazy


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

There is more! Fast forward to 1:50.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Reminds me of Keystone on the weekends... Lets just cruise under this roller or on this landing, this is a great place to practice!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

nzshred said:


>


That is the first video I've actually screamed "OH!!!" and had to turn away...and I've seen everything the internet has to offer. I could just _feel_ that for some reason...

edit:



Wangta said:


> This girl is crazy


fucking idiot, where is your fucking spotter? should have been completely run over - moron.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What a retard that girl is. Her dumb ass friend goes "oh yeah we probably should have had someone in the road"..NO SHIT.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha the dude in the car doesn't even get out.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

509-pow said:


> Haha the dude in the car doesn't even get out.


Probably lit up a doob and turned the radio knob to 11...I would have


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Extremo said:


> So I take it you can't back up a lift?


Come on, of course you can:icon_scratch:

Rollback of a chairlift - YouTube


TT


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

this one is all over the web. very painfull to watch.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

509-pow said:


> Haha the dude in the car doesn't even get out.


--- I think you mean that "the girl in the car doesn't even get out."


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

509-pow said:


> this one is all over the web. very painfull to watch.


I cannot watch this without cringing.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Just found this gem,

Skiing Backflip Fail - Video


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Just found this gem,
> 
> Skiing Backflip Fail - Video


Amazing powder landing. U see what he did wrong? He should of french fried when he pizza'd.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

readimag said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QxBPKa0b4Js#t=10s


That second rider just gets sent for days. He did not look ready for that long of a fall in the least.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Holy shit this pisses me off. You know how easy it would be to get knocked out and drown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second vid you have there was at Edelweiss near Ottawa, but unfortunately I think it turned out to be fake (groomer skips before the guy jumps, he also doesn't look back). It'd be awesome if it were real and he had landed it :thumbsup:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Must watch. Can't embed it I'm in my phone. Scary shit. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zioMFv2_pk&sns=em


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

509-pow said:


> Must watch. Can't embed it I'm in my phone. Scary shit.
> Kid Falls Off Of Chair Lift 45+ Feet - YouTube








HOLY CRAP :eusa_clap:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do these guys who fall off lifts fall off their couches while watching TV? It's really not that difficult. I'm glad he's alright and all aside from some karma payment but fuck man. 

My dog can ride up a chairlift without falling off, If he can understand it I wouldn't think it would that daunting for a person. [friend working allowed me take him up one in the black hills in the summer time, was not a ski resort. Tourist junk]


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Wangta said:


> This girl is crazy


Insanely awesome!! Wow!!:dizzy:


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Starts at 3:23. The perfect Scorpion. Gave me and my friends a really good laugh.

Snowboard Fail Compilation (HD) - YouTube


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Do these guys who fall off lifts fall off their couches while watching TV? It's really not that difficult. I'm glad he's alright and all aside from some karma payment but fuck man.
> 
> My dog can ride up a chairlift without falling off, If he can understand it I wouldn't think it would that daunting for a person. [friend working allowed me take him up one in the black hills in the summer time, was not a ski resort. Tourist junk]


I read that they were throwing snowballs at each other. suffered from injuries including: concussion, skull fracture, collapsed lung, and a lacerated liver.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

509-pow said:


> I read that they were throwing snowballs at each other. suffered from injuries including: concussion, skull fracture, collapsed lung, and a lacerated liver.


I read that as well. Basically he paid the price for being a moron, no pity here. He'll be fine, I'd call him lucky TBH.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> Do these guys who fall off lifts fall off their couches while watching TV?


I've fallen off the couch while watching TV, usually Big Bang Theory. Sorry, but that's funny shit.


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I've fallen off the couch while watching TV, usually Big Bang Theory. Sorry, but that's funny shit.



The first couple of seasons maybe. Nowadays I think more people are just watching it for Kaley Cuoco rather than the story. xD


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I've fallen off the couch while watching TV, usually Big Bang Theory. Sorry, but that's funny shit.


Love that show haha. Don't get to watch as much as I would want but it's funny.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> This one makes me laugh


That was AWESOME!


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Vinh said:


> The first couple of seasons maybe. Nowadays I think more people are just watching it for Kaley Cuoco rather than the story. xD


I legitimately like the show, I really do not think she's all that attractive. Normal looking at best, the Indian girl is cute as hell though. 

I'm pretty simple minded though. :dunno:


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

PDubz said:


> I legitimately like the show, I really do not think she's all that attractive. Normal looking at best, the Indian girl is cute as hell though.
> 
> I'm pretty simple minded though. :dunno:


Personally I watch it because i think Sheldon is hilarious.


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

briancgrs said:


> That was AWESOME!


Some of the worst injuries I've ever had have looked just like that. Those wicked slams on cat tracks are hard to forget. After all the jumps I've over shot or knuckled, or rails I've kissed that got damn edge slam on the cat track was the worst. Haha

Broken ribs/Nose from when I was learning back in like 2000, still one of the most painful things I remember from boarding, it was awful.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

PDubz said:


> Some of the worst injuries I've ever had have looked just like that. Those wicked slams on cat tracks are hard to forget. After all the jumps I've over shot or knuckled, or rails I've kissed that got damn edge slam on the cat track was the worst. Haha
> 
> Broken ribs/Nose from when I was learning back in like 2000, still one of the most painful things I remember from boarding, it was awful.


Totally agree! Slamming your knees on those is awful also. But with the video...I still can't help but laugh during the slow mo... Just hilarious, brutal but hilarious


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Vinh said:


> The first couple of seasons maybe. Nowadays I think more people are just watching it for Kaley Cuoco rather than the story. xD


Penny... Penny... Penny... WHAT?!? :blink:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha new ones funny.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's a couple more gems I found. Pretty awesome. 






Pizza! Pizza! 






This guy is just awesome.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not really a fail, but I found this while goofing around on youtube. 

This would be awesome to try. 







I guess they did it for the record, pretty amazing they all stomped it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not snowboard, close enough though, LOL


----------

